# EF-M 55-200mm lens - cheap deal for Aussies @ Ted's ($199.95)



## d (Sep 12, 2016)

Just a heads up for any Aussie's wanting to pick up a copy of the 55-200mm in anticipation of the M5's arrival, Ted's Cameras have some special "trade-in" offers at the moment, and so you can grab a white-box copy of this lens for $199.95 (after a $50 discount), seemingly including free shipping. See the details at their product page:

https://www.teds.com.au/canon-ef-m-55-200mm-is-stm-white-box

Cheers,
d.


----------

